# Jumping spider enclosure help



## m8chan (Jun 11, 2018)

I own what seems to be a female juvenile sitticus sp. (I may be wrong on the sex, i usually check under for a "bellybutton" or the epigyne since i read that somewhere) and her current enclosure is in a medium sized plastic salad bowl. I also read somewhere that jumpers could become depressed if theyre in a too small space and it had started worrying me; I want to get a better, bigger enclosure for her, but I dont have a lot of resources. Can anyone help with planning a new and better enclosure for her and how big it should be?

I will provide pics of her current home if needed


----------



## basin79 (Jun 11, 2018)

When I kept jumpers (Phidippus regius and Hyllus diardi I had them in 5.8lt tubs. They're large jumpers too. I also allowed them out to crawl on my hands/arms to give them a bit of enrichment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## HamZ (Jun 11, 2018)

You should go for a tall container and fill it with obstacles and things to jump on.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jun 17, 2018)

If you want to go for a cheap option, a 32oz. deli cup with small air holes would do the trick. I keep all of my jumpers in that kind of setup.


----------



## Joldenra (Jul 10, 2018)

Could u show me how big the jumper and her current home is?



Joldenra said:


> Could u show me how big the jumper and her current home is?


I know this was a month ago but I don't rally care there is always room for improvement


----------



## Loops117 (Jul 10, 2018)

I have a few different species of jumpers. I would be more then happy to give you a hand at making an enclosure for yours. Later today or maybe on lunch (currently at work), i'll snap some photos of mine.
The thing jumpers like the most is perches and flat surfaces they can sit high on and jump down onto. These spiders don't use a standard web to catch prey, but use their silk as a safety line when jumping to prey or a new spot. So having areas your jumper can sit and watch for potential food is a must. I offer mine wide pieces of bark and place them on one side of the wall in a vertical position. The jumpers prefer the flat surface of the wall to make their hammock on, but are normally hunting from their tall plants.

You can easily create a simple display piece for your jumper to climb on. I typically use a thick piece of bark that fits on the bottom of my enclosure. Try to pick one that looks nice. I'll then drill 2 or 3 small holes and stick fake plants through. You don't need much. A quick walk through a fake plant isle in an hobby shop or large store will give you more then enough if you just grab scraps off the ground. I have grocery bags full of these as the stores typically sweep them up and throw em out.
The bark will give your piece a nice heavy base and stop it from moving around as much. Place this in your enclosure and lay your substrate around the log. VIOLA! You have a beautiful setup for your spider at the cost of 20 minutes of learning.


Here's a video i have. You can see the enclosure at about the 24 second mark.


----------

